# Maui ~ 2 Weeks in Paradise!



## SouthernStyle (Jun 24, 2007)

*Maui 2007*

I spent 2 weeks over in Maui...Ended up with a vacation not only to remember, but even had the chance of a lifetime, My Wife and I were "Maui'ed" on the beach on June 2nd of this year...Trust me, Eventhough we got married out there, It didn't even REMOTELY stop me from looking for Inverts and Reptiles. SO Here's Just a couple of the pix from out there, Found some really neat 'pede's and some pretty killer lizards...Other than that, It's now a waiting game Because I WILL be going back...Oh yes, I will 
Oh, BTW...You'll have to excuse me as I dont know all the proper names for most of the critters that I found...

Enjoy!

*THE Reptiles!*
Jackson's 






Common House Gecko






Legless Lizard






Green Anole






Red Headed Skink






Red Headed Skink






I have to throw this one in here too, Just because it seemed like everything that I either picked up or came across attempted or did bite me, This one was NO exception...Just because it was Speared doesn't mean that it was dead...As I so found out later on, but I'll tell ya..It tasted REALLY good in Sushi that evening 







*The Inverts!*

A small Crab Spider






Some Seriously LARGE slugs






One of the Many Pic's I got of the Pede that I found...I think it's this pic that it's dead  But I did manage to grab a couple live ones 


















A pretty Neon Blue Leg






Neon Blue Again






It was Put on my Head by my Wife...I SWEAR on it!






A rather Large Earwig...







And Here's What the WHOLE trip ammounted to...Hope ya enjoyed the Pics..I'll put the rest of them up later on


----------



## The Shadow (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice pics.

Your haircut makes me think...Army?  Or u just like it that way? :?


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 25, 2007)

Ooooh man! I'm seriously jealous of you. Gorgeous finds and gorgeous girl...I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 25, 2007)

nice dude


that earwig looks mosterous!


good pede pics!


----------



## dtknow (Jun 25, 2007)

The legless lizard looks more like a brahminy blind snake to me.


----------



## Arthur (Jun 25, 2007)

It's all good stuff, and I like all about what you are telling! But could you also tell a thing about the size of that pede's and those slugs? hmm


----------



## beetleman (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah, awesome critters:clap: they got some really cool animals overthere.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jun 25, 2007)

Arthur said:


> It's all good stuff, and I like all about what you are telling! But could you also tell a thing about the size of that pede's and those slugs? hmm


The Pede's were about 6"...I think the largest one that I found was around 7", The little Neon Blue's were only about an inch IF that...Both of those Slugs were pushing 3"...I Actucally was tagged in the foot by one of the larger pede's...They Kinda Sting a bit  




The Shadow said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Your haircut makes me think...Army?  Or u just like it that way? :?


Not Really, A lot of that Cut comes from the job outside of being in Paradise , it's the Cop in me I guess, or at least that's what my wife calls it LOL! ALTHOUGH, I'm Tempted to work (and already did the whole interview process) With Maui...So We'll see  Just not Sure about moving out that way..Means all of my critters are going to have to be sold since I can't bring them out to Hawaii


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jun 25, 2007)

dtknow said:


> The legless lizard looks more like a brahminy blind snake to me.


Acording to the Book that I drew up on the native reptiles in Hawaii, It was dubbed as a legless lizard, So That's kinda what I stuck with...Could be a blind snake too though...Didn't seem like it, the little guy had eyes...


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jun 25, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> nice dude
> 
> 
> that earwig looks mosterous!
> ...


That Earwig was close to about an Inch Long...That was ONE of the critters that I didnt even BOTHER to touch LOL! Kinda wish I could have gotten some of the pede's back to the states though...they're pretty awesome, but I think you have to have an importers license for that...Same goes for the Jackson's...There were a couple that I took pics of that made the one in the pic here look small....UNFOURTUNATLY, My camera didnt save the pix of any of them so I got shafted...HOWEVER, I do still have a brother in law who's into the same critters out there...so If (and it's a big IF) I could figure out how to bring them from Hawaii to Colorado...I'd Do it in a heart beat


----------

